# About "investing".......



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Would you trust your three year old child to a complete extranger?......so why do you do it with your money?.....do you really think that they are there to help you?............remember that they make money even if you don't so that they really don't care.

If you were to buy.......let's say........silver stock in a mine that is in Peru, WTSHTF do you think that your investor will go all the way down to Peru in order to bring back your silver bars??? or you??? I don't think so.

The best thing to have is physical silver one and ten oz coins and bars.....and some gold, but only after you have all the silver that you want.

The reason for the above is that if you were to buy five chickens for one oz of silver and all that you have is a one oz of gold then what do you think that the farmer will give you back in change?......maybe three cows?

The ratio of gold to silver is now at about 1/70, remember that in 1980 it was 1/16 and that tell me that silver has a long way to go.....at todays price silver is a bargain.

More about silver later........


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Ponce said:


> If you were to buy.......let's say........silver stock in a mine that is in Peru, WTSHTF do you think that your investor will go all the way down to Peru in order to bring back your silver bars??? or you??? I don't think so.
> 
> The best thing to have is physical silver one and ten oz coins and bars.....and some gold, but only after you have all the silver that you want.


I was actually pondering this the other day while reading about gold investing.....like ok, say i buy into gtold and the market falls out......rather then selling my gold, i still can even get the actual gold.....im prob way off


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It is always better to own the "the real thing" instead of a piece of paper saying that you have "the real thing". It is better to have 1000 gallons of gas than a piece of paper saying that you can go and collect your 1000 gallons of gas "any time you wish" and then find out that they only have 250 gallons of gas and you will have to wait till they get you the other 750 - whenever that happens.

I personally don't believe in "stock futures". That is one reason why we had the huge crash of the stock-market - nothing was real, it was all just potential money that failed.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Well Nae, that's why I coined the following...............

"If you don't hold it, you don't own it"... Ponce


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Today I went on line and checked on a CC that was paid off a few months ago, I found they had increased my APR from 10% to 23 % without bothering to tell me. I contacted them and closed it out and made small bits of plastic out of it, and then said to hell with it and took out my only other CC and chopped it up, and while there is a balance owing on the second one I felt a weight lift off my chest... I do not plan to get another CC... no cash, no buy...no cash...no need... 

Time to start pulling back and just keep on stock piling and while it's hard to admit, I do have enough guns and ammo, time to realizing a good ax is a tool I don't have and need as well as other things to work with...

I feel more right now that things are about to go over the falls then I have in the last 46 years since I became aware that things in America weren't going well....

Best use this time well folks...


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

My B of A is long gone when they tried to charge me $29.00 for the privilige of using it..........however.......I do need a cc to order on line or for a hotel room or for a airline ticket........no cc no deal.

I have never, in 40 years, paid any interest on any of my cards, if I don't have the cash to pay it with at the end of the month I don't buy it.


----------

